# المنتديات الأردنية > السياحه في الأردن >  اعرف بلدك

## mylife079

صور عن السياحة في الاردن

وادي رم



جبل القلعة



جرش



المدينة الوردية 



منظر عام

----------


## وجدان

مشكور يا محمد على الموضوع المميز 

والله انه بيستحق الثبيت 

يسلموووو يا زووء

----------


## معاذ القرعان

يسلمو محمد على الصور الحلوة واكثر صورة عجبتني صورة وادي رم بتجنن  :Smile:

----------


## anoucha

شكرررررررررررررررررررررا :SnipeR (49):

----------


## ajluni top

وييييين عجلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــون  :Icon13:

----------


## ajluni top

وهذي عجلون على شان العجلوني

----------


## mylife079

_حقك علي يا عجلوني_ 

_مشكور على الصور والمرور_

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا لك يا محمد على الموضوع

----------


## معاذ ملحم

اربـــــــــد




معان

----------


## mylife079

_شكرا معاذ_

----------


## معاذ ملحم

على راسي يا محمد ولو هاد من واجبنا

----------


## mylife079

_مرة ثانيه شكرا معاذ يعطيك الف عافيه_

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

اكيد . . . .  مناطق روعة

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

مناطق روعة...شكرا محمد

----------


## mylife079

_شكرا على المرور جميعا_

----------


## سويتر

مشكووووووووووور

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكور محمد

----------


## mylife079

شكرا على المرور

----------


## دليلة

لا بجد الاردن كلها على بعضها  حلوة هي واهلها الطيبين

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

يسلمو موضوع مميز ... مشكوووور ... تقبل مروووري ... 


لكن صورة جبل القلعه غير صحيحه انا سكان عمان وبعرف جبل القلعه بشكل ممتاز وعمري ما شفت هذا المنظر انت من وين جبتوا؟؟؟

----------


## mylife079

شكرا على المرور عملنا تعديل على الصورة زيكو ولا يهمك

----------


## mylife079

شكرا دليلة على المرور

----------

